# can lard soap clog your drain lines?



## clownking99 (Aug 28, 2015)

last night i was thinking how  you dont want to empty fat from a pan down the kitchen drain.....

and i had just made my first batch of lard soap ...............
O_O
can lard soap clog your drain line? i live in an condo and am a little worried 
:eh:


----------



## lsg (Aug 28, 2015)

Raw soap that has not gone through saponification might be a problem, but the residue from saponified and solid bars of soap should not cause a problem.  The lard goes through a chemical change when combined with lye water so you are not really putting fat down your drain.  My family has been using my homemade soap for years and it hasn't caused a problem with any of the drains.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 28, 2015)

As lsg says, if it is not fully saponified and if you try to add water and flush it down it can.  To avoid this, after soaping I scrape as much as I possibly can off of my soap mixing stuff that has batter on it, then wipe it down with paper towels or dish rags.  Then I let it sit for at least a day, until anything that is left has hardened into actual soap.  Then I add hot water and a bit of dish soap to soften up the new soap enough that I can get it sudsy and wash it away.

ETA:  actual soap (ie, bars after the saponification process) should not be a problem, lard or otherwise.


----------



## clownking99 (Aug 28, 2015)

Is there anything i could have done by making soap for it not to soponificate? I didnt add fragrance oils ?


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 28, 2015)

Is your soap not setting up? If possible, please include your recipe and process. Also, where you got your lye and how old it is...

That will help us figure out what went wrong.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 29, 2015)

Your soap is fine, its saponified and won't clog your drains.


----------

